# Foros Novedades Galería de Fotos y Videos  Desarrollo del norte peruano con el Proyecto Olmos

## Bruno Cillóniz

La obra de irrigación más importante del Perú, hecho realidad: "Proyecto Olmos"  ::bandera::    Temas similares: Desarrollo del Norte Peruano con Proyecto Olmos Artículo: Proyecto Olmos generará un "boom" agroexportador en el norte peruano Artículo: Desarrollo de nuevas tierras en Proyecto Olmos generará US$ 1,115 millones en exportaciones agrícolas Artículo: MEF no se opone al desarrollo del proyecto de irrigación de Olmos, asegura Aráoz Inversión en uvas en el norte peruano es muy fuerte pero desordenada

----------


## josue.1

convirtieron todo ese terreno árido en un paraíso , los felicito , a donde tienen pensado exportar las siembra ? o tienen pensado suministrar solamente a nivel nacional ?

----------

